# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Health Anxiety?

## JustGaara

Does anyone else have crazy health anxiety? I do and I constantly worry that I have a brain tumor or aneurysm or that I'm about to have a heart attack. It really doesn't help that my chances of developing an aneurysm are really high. The health anxiety is so bad, I avoid even reading about aneurysms in the hopes that not bringing it into my consciousness will somehow protect me from it  :: . Also, I spend hours looking up relatively benign symptoms and reading the symptoms of the worst conditions to try to reassure myself that I don't have them/am not dying. The worst part is, I *know* that all of this is highly irrational, but I can't stop myself from having the fears and trying to assuage them.

Does anyone else suffer from this? If so, what are you afraid of/anxious about?

----------

